# Cherry Red Shrimp



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

how many people have them and are they that hard to breed im thinking of getting some and trying to get them to breed so i have a constant supply of them.also is there anyone in michigan that has them for sale i dont realy want to get them shipped but i will if i have to.thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> how many people have them and are they that hard to breed im thinking of getting some and trying to get them to breed so i have a constant supply of them.also is there anyone in michigan that has them for sale i dont realy want to get them shipped but i will if i have to.thanks


From what i hear they arnt overly hard to breed, just give them some moss for fry to hide in. Ghost shrimp would probably also work.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

they eat ghost shrimp like candy


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> they eat ghost shrimp like candy


cherries? No way..other way around...

I bought 100 cherries for 25$ on aquabif and put them in my 35g planted with other fish; I now have around 600. 4 months.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would love to breed these for feeders. I bet the red color is really good for the p's bellies lol
Hell I might cook a few up for myself I love shrimp


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

i always wanted to do this but never have. I think my jag would appreciate some ghost shrimp.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

ya ghost shrimp dont last but seconds in either one of my tanks but im leaning towards raising the cherry red shrimp to feed them and keep costs down.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright i just got 40 cherry red shrimp we will see how well it goes


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Keep us posted. I have all the tanks I need for breeding shrimp so I'll be setting them up soon.
There are several color variants of cherries like blue, yellow, and even white. I am going to try a few different kinds 
Good luck on yours! They don't seem too hard to breed!
Check out this page:
http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/shrimp/red-cherry-shrimp/


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

It would be easier to buy krill.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i already see one female with eggs i would assume she shipped that way but we will see.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well have at least 10 babies cruzzing around the bottom dam i thought fry were hard to see when born these things are smaller.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I lost my cherry shrimp colony after the move, I think they had a rough go because of the change in water. They are super easy to breed, just drop em in, keep the nitrates low, avoid over feeding them, and they'll multiply like crazy. I think ghost shrimp get picked off easily because they are constantly on the move and wander out in the open too much, cherry shrimp are much better at staying out of harm's way, in my experience at least.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

They're fairly easy to breed. I've been selling them on craigslist over the past years. All you need is a female and 2-3 males to start off. You don't really need a big colony at first. Female are easy to tell apart from the male. They're a little bigger than the male and much more darker red. They also have a curved underbelly to where they can store the eggs. Eggs will hatch within 2 weeks, offsprings will look exactly like their parents but a minature version. I would recommend 2-10 gallon tank breed them in. Along with a air driven sponge filter. No heater, no Hang on filters. Weekly water 10-15% water change. A golf size java moss or any type of aquatic moss will help. Alternate feeding between algae water and carnivore seeking pellets.

PM me if you want more information on them. I have 3 shrimp racks and various types of shrimps knowledge.


----------

